# LED lighting Strips



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 13, 2013)

I scored a 4ft timber enclosure in immaculate condition for a bargain price... I intend to keep a juvenile frill neck lizard in there... I've looked at putting down lights in but am not keen on having them sticking out the top with bare wires etc... 

I'm planning on using an MVB bulb mounted internally & have researched running a LED lighting strip mounted to the ceiling along the back... So long as basking, hot end & cold end temps are maintained I can't see any downsides to using LED strips to light the enclosure... Anyone had experience using these?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 13, 2013)

Should have no dramas if you are covering UV with a MVB'S. I would suggest 5050 LEDs (0.5x0.5mm LEDs) as they put out a decent amount of light. It will probably be trial an error with how many rows you actually need to provide enough light though.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 13, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Should have no dramas if you are covering UV with a MVB'S. I would suggest 5050 LEDs (0.5x0.5mm LEDs) as they put out a decent amount of light. It will probably be trial an error with how many rows you actually need to provide enough light though.
> 
> 
> Rick



Thanks Rick... Yeah I envisaged there may be some back & forward with style & size of LED.. I think I'll make the purchase locally & with a bit of luck there may be some examples in their showroom etc..


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 13, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Thanks Rick... Yeah I envisaged there may be some back & forward with style & size of LED.. I think I'll make the purchase locally & with a bit of luck there may be some examples in their showroom etc..



Locally LEDs are way over priced, considering the majority of them are made overseas price should reflect this. I brought a 5m roll of ebay for $26 an locally for the exactly same thing they were asking $150...


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 13, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Locally LEDs are way over priced, considering the majority of them are made overseas price should reflect this. I brought a 5m roll of ebay for $26 an locally for the exactly same thing they were asking $150...
> 
> 
> Rick



Wow... Ok thx for heads up... Ill go to the show room... Find out what I need then buy online lol...


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jul 13, 2013)

What side of town are you on?


----------



## Bart70 (Jul 13, 2013)

I got some 'blue' LED strip for dim 'moonlighting' in one of my enclosures - I only had to use 3 of the LED's to achieve my result (The strip I got can be 'cut' every 3 LED's and wires soldered to the strip).

Mine are from an overseas Hobby Shop that have a warehouse in Australia - About $5 for a roll plus postage (can combine several rolls of different colors for the same postage) delivered in about 4 or 5 days to the east coast.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 13, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> I got some 'blue' LED strip for dim 'moonlighting' in one of my enclosures - I only had to use 3 of the LED's to achieve my result (The strip I got can be 'cut' every 3 LED's and wires soldered to the strip).
> 
> Mine are from an overseas Hobby Shop that have a warehouse in Australia - About $5 for a roll plus postage (can combine several rolls of different colors for the same postage) delivered in about 4 or 5 days to the east coast.



I got a few blue ones but they are very bright even in the sections of 3. Are yours 5050's?


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 14, 2013)

DarwinBrianT said:


> What side of town are you on?



I live in Brisbane


----------



## Ramy (Jul 15, 2013)

It's worth checking jaycar for LED strips. I've found them very reasonably priced, and atleast then you can take them back if anything goes wrong. That said, you've got to get them wired up to a transformer (which they also sell) so I'm supposed to tell you to get an electrician. I use LED strips for my python enclosures since they don't need UV so much, and they light things up quite well.

My only concern would be shielding the LEDs and the wiring from direct heat and UV, since it can do funny things to plastic.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ramy said:


> It's worth checking jaycar for LED strips. I've found them very reasonably priced, and atleast then you can take them back if anything goes wrong. That said, you've got to get them wired up to a transformer (which they also sell) so I'm supposed to tell you to get an electrician. I use LED strips for my python enclosures since they don't need UV so much, and they light things up quite well.
> 
> My only concern would be shielding the LEDs and the wiring from direct heat and UV, since it can do funny things to plastic.



I thought ya didnt need a sparky if it was 12v? There are adaptors that come with plugs, all you need to do is solder a connector to the led strip and plug it into the transformer.

Heatshrink works wonders for keeping connections away from damage, also liquid electical tape.


Rick


----------



## Ramy (Jul 15, 2013)

I care more about what you can do safely and responsibly than about the regulations... atleast for things like light and heat elements and things you can plug in.


----------



## Bart70 (Jul 15, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I got a few blue ones but they are very bright even in the sections of 3. Are yours 5050's?
> 
> 
> Rick



Wouldn't have a clue...Only know that the RC aircraft hobbyists love them for night flying. They come on a copper like strip with 3M adhesive backing. The strips are 1 metre in length/ 60 LED's per strip with a current draw of 400ma (0.4A). I used 3 LED's to provide a blue moonlight to my Bredli enclosure....Is still a little bright but I they can only be cut into minimums of 3 LED lengths.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 15, 2013)

Found an alternative that's going to create the visual effect I'm looking for & is very simple to install...


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 15, 2013)

Heat could be an issue with halogens. That's why LED's are popular


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 15, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Found an alternative that's going to create the visual effect I'm looking for & is very simple to install...



Nice and slim  Should do the trick nicely. Make sure to throw up some pics of the enclosure once its finished.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 15, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Nice and slim  Should do the trick nicely. Make sure to throw up some pics of the enclosure once its finished.
> 
> 
> Rick



Most definitely


----------



## ginji (Jul 16, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I thought ya didnt need a sparky if it was 12v? There are adaptors that come with plugs, all you need to do is solder a connector to the led strip and plug it into the transformer.
> 
> Heatshrink works wonders for keeping connections away from damage, also liquid electical tape.
> 
> ...



ELV is generally ok as a layman, as is mains as long as it's not a permanent installation (not for Queensland though, can't legally work with mains regardless) which means if it has a plug on it, you can do what ever you want. 

If your lighting is inside of the enclosure you'll just want to make sure there isn't a chance of the animal unplugging it accidentally, and ensuring the wires have adequate strain relief if they're hard wired to prevent them from being pulled out.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally finished... One completed Enclosure...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks good mate.


Rick


----------



## ReptileJimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> I got some 'blue' LED strip for dim 'moonlighting' in one of my enclosures - I only had to use 3 of the LED's to achieve my result (The strip I got can be 'cut' every 3 LED's and wires soldered to the strip).
> 
> Mine are from an overseas Hobby Shop that have a warehouse in Australia - About $5 for a roll plus postage (can combine several rolls of different colors for the same postage) delivered in about 4 or 5 days to the east coast.


Excuse me mate, what seller did you buy them from?


----------



## RileysGeckos (Aug 24, 2013)

Does any sort of LED lights produce UVb?


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 25, 2013)

I used a LED strip for my Scrub python enclosure. I just used one strip on the ceiling and it was perfect. I had wondered about them for a long time and finally tried it, best decision i have made in a long time for my enclosures.


----------

